# Steelseries Ikari vs Razer Deathadder



## DarkDante (Jun 21, 2011)

Title says all,some advice please.
Which one?
Ps- i find the MX518 a bit large, will the ikari feel the same too?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 21, 2011)

1+ For Razer Deathadder


----------



## tkin (Jun 25, 2011)

Razer has bad build quality, get Ikari, or if possible logitech G500.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 25, 2011)

tkin said:


> Razer has bad build quality, get Ikari, or if possible logitech G500.



Hey Tkin Razer Deathadder comfortness & quality is very excellent.


----------



## DarkDante (Jun 25, 2011)

tkin said:


> Razer has bad build quality, get Ikari, or if possible logitech G500.



Dunno about the G500, but the Intellimouse looks good to me. And how's the Diamondback? Have heard quite a lot of mixed reviews..

PS- i am talking about the Intellimouse explorer..


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 25, 2011)

I have a Deathadder which I bought recently to replace my Logitech G5. One thing I hate about it is the lift-off distance. It keeps tracking even if it is lifted around 1cm above the mouse pad. I had known about this issue, but thought it won't be that bothersome. But now, I hate to use the mouse for scrolling the map in Warcraft. Apart from this, I have absolutely no qualms. Tracks like a dream, buttons have excellent tactile feedback, looks like a silent serpent and I find the comfort and grip much better than the G5. Since G5 is identical to MX518 in shape and size, I'd say you would be much more comfortable with the DA than with the MX518. Definitely go for it.


----------



## tkin (Jun 25, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> I have a Deathadder which I bought recently to replace my Logitech G5. One thing I hate about it is the lift-off distance. It keeps tracking even if it is lifted around 1cm above the mouse pad. I had known about this issue, but thought it won't be that bothersome. But now, I hate to use the mouse for scrolling the map in Warcraft. Apart from this, I have absolutely no qualms. Tracks like a dream, buttons have excellent tactile feedback, looks like a silent serpent and I find the comfort and grip much better than the G5. Since G5 is identical to MX518 in shape and size, I'd say you would be much more comfortable with the DA than with the MX518. Definitely go for it.


Its called Z axis tracking issue and present with all mice using phillips twin eye sensor, it very annoying for users like me who tend to lift the mouse up pretty much.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 25, 2011)

tkin said:


> Its called Z axis tracking issue and present with all mice using phillips twin eye sensor, it very annoying for users like me who tend to lift the mouse up pretty much.



New Razer Imperator & Mamba 4G Will Have The 4G Sensor which will keep aim accurate even if you lift the mouse.
The 4G Dual Sensor System | Razer™ | For Gamers. By Gamers.™


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 25, 2011)

I have Razer DA with goliathus speed edition mat, tracking is awesome and good feel.. Build quality doesnt look cheap. Its best used for Palm grip , i had a bit difficulty for controlling at first, but i can shoot more accurately in FPS games..

Best mouse i owned so far.. .definitely recommend it for a gamer.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jun 26, 2011)

Since you find 'MX 518 a bit large', go for Ikari. You would fell the same if you get DA.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 26, 2011)

I wasnt even aware of the Z axis scrolling. Damn you guys now I know its there. 

What has the OP decided?

Why dont you go check out the mice in person? It will help you better decide.


----------



## DarkDante (Jun 26, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I wasnt even aware of the Z axis scrolling. Damn you guys now I know its there.
> 
> What has the OP decided?
> 
> Why dont you go check out the mice in person? It will help you better decide.



I decided on the Intellimouse explorer 3.0, guys, how is it?
In comparision with:
1)Razer Diamondback
2)Steelseries Ikari


----------



## Sarath (Jun 26, 2011)

Never heard of that. Check it out at the store. Catch some user reviews online.


----------



## DarkDante (Jun 26, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Never heard of that. Check it out at the store. Catch some user reviews online.



Read this FPSLabs - FPSLabs Home News Story - MS IntelliMouse Explorer 3.0 Review


----------



## Sarath (Jun 26, 2011)

That looks sweet. When is it coming out? Price?


----------



## DarkDante (Jun 26, 2011)

Abbe the post is as old as 2006 
its Rs 1881 as of now, i guess.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 26, 2011)

Where did you find one?

I searched a lot for different mice a month back. Never came accross this one. Exotic breed?

Happy with my Razer Imperator though *showoff alert!*


----------



## tkin (Jun 26, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> New Razer Imperator & Mamba 4G Will Have The 4G Sensor which will keep aim accurate even if you lift the mouse.
> The 4G Dual Sensor System | Razer™ | For Gamers. By Gamers.™


Still twin sensors, Phillips I believe, I'll believe it when I read reviews of it.

And 6400DPI? Are they nuts? I use upto 3.5k dpi on my G500, at 5600DPI its faster than light(kidding).



DarkDante said:


> I decided on the Intellimouse explorer 3.0, guys, how is it?
> In comparision with:
> 1)Razer Diamondback
> 2)Steelseries Ikari


Very good mice, one of the legendary mice from microsoft stable, if you can get it it'll be good. Its similar in shape to ..........(forgot name, be right back).


----------



## Sarath (Jun 26, 2011)

At 5600dpi I had to keep searching for the mouse pointer. Its helped to know that it was stuck in some corner. Played for a while and then fixed it at 2000Dpi.


----------



## tkin (Jun 26, 2011)

Sarath said:


> At 5600dpi I had to keep searching for the mouse pointer. Its helped to know that it was stuck in some corner. Played for a while and then fixed it at 2000Dpi.


I use upto 3.5k dpi for slow moving objects, like turrets but over that is too much.


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jul 27, 2011)

Sorry for the bump, buy just saying, the intellimouse has negative acceleration at low sensitivities.


----------

